# The best furry workout



## mithandir91 (Oct 12, 2021)

So... this is day one of me trying out a silly workout fad i saw on tik tok: walking on all fours. 
Surprizingly challenging! Just a minute make you feel all muscles in your legs and arms!


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

I think it's called bear crawl?


----------



## mithandir91 (Oct 12, 2021)

I don't know the name. Just saw that guy on Tik tok journaling a minute a day of this


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

Most likely what I'm thinking! Definitely a good way to get all the muscles going! 
It looks like a good way to build your core.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 12, 2021)

WHY AREN'T ALL OF YOU JACKED YET THIS IS LITERALLY MADE FOR YOU GUYS!!!


----------

